#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Pa-Auk Tawya Forest Monastery (Часть 2)

## Voro

Опущу описание страны, городов и деревень, встретившихся мне. Скажу лишь, что страна очень бедная, но при этом люди - открытые и совершенно не злобные. Каждый стремится обратить на себя твое внимание любым путем. Сопровождаемые улыбкой во весь рот выкрики: "Hey, you!", "Where are you from?" и "Hello!" я слышал в свой адрес тысячу раз в день.

Первое, на что обратил внимание в Янгоне - монахи. Меня удивило, что некоторые из них курят, жуют бетель и откровенно пялятся на женщин. Пообщавшись с мирянами, монахами, через несколько дней стало понятно, что быть монахом по большому счету очень комфортно. Например, в Янгоне, они предоставлены самим себе в течение дня. Вот и слоняются по городу такие монахи, ничем не занимаясь, присядут то тут, то там. Альтернатива этому - тяжелая жизнь и работа за копейки. Вот они и выбирают что попроще.

Встречаются попросту мошенники. Например, по окончанию срока нашего проживания в Поук Тавья, когда я шел из верхнего монастыря в нижний (женский) забрать жену (дорога там довольно длинная, топать минут 30-40), на пол пути ко мне подошел пожилой монах с чемоданом и заговорил. Пока он расспрашивал откуда я и рассказывал о себе, я рассматривал не вызывающее доверия его лицо и старательно очищенные от красного бетеля зубы (регулярно жующим бетель не удастся очистить полностью зубы, так как он разрушает их и они остаются либо красными либо постепенно чернеют). В итоге, прохиндей весьма нагло развел меня на три тысячи (просил на дорогу домой, а у меня не было "боевого" настроя и я просто дал ему сначала одну, но он потряс головой и попросил еще две). Привратник в женском монастыре посмеялся над моим рассказом и сказал, что это урок для меня, в том плане, что "нечего варежку разевать..."

Монахам на территории монастыря категорически нельзя брать деньги (даже просто в руках подержать).


Монастырь

Монастырь представляет из себя комплекс верхнего, среднего и нижнего монастырей. Мужская часть - верхний монастырь:
http://paaukforestmonastery.org/gall...facilities.htm

Распологается в горной ложбине (не горы, а скорее высокие холмы). В середине находятся сангха-офис, библиотека, помещения для приезжих, компьютерная комната (весьма современная, поскольку денег последнее время монастырю жертвуют не мало) и др.
Местные монахи, живут в таких кути:
http://paaukforestmonastery.org/gall..._monastery.jpg

Кстати, приняв временное посвящение, можно получить такое же.

Как-то раз я поднялся высоко и немного заблудился (скажу вам, что бродить босиком по ковру опавшей листвы, в лесу где водятся, кабаны, дикие кошки и змеи - удовольствие сомнительное). Зато я выяснил, что кути разбросаны довольно далеко от основных помещений монастыря (например от отстроенного 6 лет назад медитационного Дхамма-зала ("сима"): 
http://paaukforestmonastery.org/gall...sima_view.jpg). 

Некоторые стоят в относительном уединении, на самой вершине. Можно получить разрешение от Саядо на уединенную практику в кути.

К Саядо приезжают учитья монахи не только стран с Тхеравадой, как основным направлением буддизма, но и махаянские монахи, а также миряне из Штатов, Англии, Сингапура, Тайланда, Тайваня, Малазии, Вьетнама, Франции, Израиля, Индии, Китая, Кореи, Японии, Шри-Ланки и пр. Хотя единовременно, мирян в мужской части было не более 25 человек. Сам Саядо, довольно часто последнее время выезжает проводить ритриты в Малазию, Сингапур, США и пр. 

В самом монастыре, особенно по сравнению с женским, весьма тихо. Некоторые приезжие молодые монахи позволяют себе иногда потрепаться в комнатках. Но монахи живущие в Поук Тавья постоянно - очень спокойные люди.


продолжение следует...

----------

PampKin Head (01.03.2018), Кумо (02.12.2010)

----------


## Отражение луны

Уважаемый Voro!
Скажите, пожалуйста, это правда, что в монастыре проживание и питание бесплатные?

----------


## Voro

Да. Все абсолютно бесплатно.

Если у вас появится желание, то можно оставить пожертвование монастырю указав - на что вы хотите дать эти деньги.

----------


## Отражение луны

Спасибо за ответ. Ждем с нетерпением продолжения рассказа. Хочется отдельно поблагодарить Вас за прекрасные фотографии.

----------


## Kamla

Voro, здравствуйте!

А как там на счет женской части монастыря, есть ли фото?




> Кстати, приняв временное посвящение, можно получить такое же.


Необходимо ли для получения посвящения брить голову?




> Некоторые стоят в относительном уединении, на самой вершине. Можно получить разрешение от Саядо на уединенную практику в кути.


Это касается так же женских кути?

И вообще интересует вопрос проживания, что за комнаты, сколько в них человек, есть ли возможность получить комнату, или кути на одного человека(женщину)?

Есть-ли какая вода поблизости(реки, водопады)?

----------


## Voro

> А как там на счет женской части монастыря, есть ли фото?


Фото есть. Постараюсь, если будет время, выложить их. В мужской части гораздо тише и спокойнее.




> Необходимо ли для получения посвящения брить голову?


Да. В этом случае вы становитесь полноценным членом сангхи, хоть и временно. Выдают Монашескую одежду, чашу. Но можно остаться практикующей мирянкой.




> Это касается так же женских кути?


Не знаю. Я не интересовался этим вопросом. Знаю лишь, что могут выделить персональный кути. Все зависит от сезона и количества людей.




> И вообще интересует вопрос проживания, что за комнаты, сколько в них человек, есть ли возможность получить комнату, или кути на одного человека(женщину)?


Миряне живут по двое в комнате (по крайней мере в мужской части). Комната весьма аскетична - низенькая деревянная "кровать". Без всяких матрасов, просто лакированные доски. Окна с сетками.




> Есть-ли какая вода поблизости(реки, водопады)?


В мужской части есть красивый каменный мостик через очень маленькую речушку. Она была пересохшей в мой визит. Но вероятно в сезон дождей она оживает. Получается маленький водопад.

----------


## Kamla

> можно остаться практикующей мирянкой.


Но тогда личного кути не получить..




> В мужской части гораздо тише и спокойнее.


А чтож за страсти там творятся? Обычные нескончаемые разговоры, или вообще балаган?

----------


## Voro

Кути совсем не главное. Важно честно практиковать.

У женщин строят новые здания. Строители немножко шумят. Но и это не помеха для практики.

----------


## Kamla

> Кути совсем не главное. Важно честно практиковать.


ну так можно было бы практиковать не выходя из домика..

----------


## Maria Mironova

Добрый день
В 2009 году я провела в Pa-Auk Tawya чуть более полугода. Если кому-то интересно это место, буду рада ответить на Ваши вопросы.
Всех благ! 
 :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (03.11.2010), PampKin Head (03.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Вопрос такой - а насколько тяжело получить визу в Бирму на полгода?

----------


## Sergey Neborsky

1. Сколько стоит добраться до Бирмы и вернуться обратно?
2. Расскажите, пожалуйста, о распорядке дня в монастыре.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Добрый день
> В 2009 году я провела в Pa-Auk Tawya чуть более полугода. Если кому-то интересно это место, буду рада ответить на Ваши вопросы.
> Всех благ!


Супер! 

Не могли бы вы написать небольшой обзор о этом? Очень интересно!

----------


## Нагфа

Маша, найдите время, пожалуйста, мы с нетерпением ждем)

----------


## Maria Mironova

Доброго времени суток
Прошу прощения за не оперативный ответ  :Smilie: 
1. Виза
Для того, чтобы остаться в Бирме более, чем на месяц, необходимо въехать в страну по медитационной визе. Ее можно получить в посольстве в Москве. Основанием для получения является приглашение из монастыря (Sponsorship letter), которое нужно запросить у монахов в Па-аук Монастыре. 
Контакты: U Candima - paauktawya@baganmail.net.mm
Адрес монастыря - http://www.paaukforestmonastery.org/index.htm
Москва дает визу лишь на 4 недели, т.е. сразу после въезда ее нужно продлевать. Эти услуги предоставляются в самом Монастыре.
2.	Распорядок дня
03:30 AM 	Подъем 
04:00 – 05:30	Групповая Сидячая Медитация
05:45 AM	Завтрак 
07:00 – 07:30	Уборка и личное время
07:30 – 09:00	Групповая Сидячая Медитация 
09:00 – 10:00	Собеседование с Учителем, Медитация при ходьбе (walking meditation), личное время
10:30	Обед 
13:00 – 14:30	Групповая Сидячая Медитация 
14:30 – 15:30 	Медитация при ходьбе
15:30 – 17:00	Групповая Сидячая Медитация 
17:00 – 18:00		Собеседование с Учителем, Медитация при ходьбе, личное время
18:00 – 19:30 	Вечерние Декламации (chanting) и Групповая Медитация
Каждые две недели по вечерам проводятся лекции по Дхамме.

3.	Обзор

Я очень рада, что у Вас возник интерес к Па-Аук Монастырю.  И для меня это будет большая честь написать обзор на форуме.  Единственная проблема на данный момент – это отсутствие свободного времени.  Я скоро уезжаю на ретрит Малайзию, который проводит Saylay Dipankara. Т.о. по возвращении, в середине января, смогу написать 2 отчета  :Smilie: 
Всех благ!
Маша


P.S. Кстати в разделе 'Буддизм в разных странах/Латвия/Кто знает есть ли буддисты в Латвии???' - я написала пару слов про летний ретрит, который проводили Бирмийские монахи из Па-Аук Монастыря (Достопочтенный У Ревата и Достопочтенный У Ковида)

----------

PampKin Head (18.05.2011), Sergey Neborsky (02.12.2010), Tong Po (06.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010), Юрий Сидоренко (04.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Для того, чтобы остаться в Бирме более, чем на месяц, необходимо въехать в страну по медитационной визе.


Ага.. воно оно как. И получается эту медитационную визу можно продлевать далее сколь угодно?

----------


## Maria Mironova

1. Сколько стоит добраться до Бирмы и вернуться обратно?
Москва-Доха-Бангкок-Доха-Москва на 1 год стоил примерно 1000usd (Qatar Airways). Возможно сейчас будет немного подороже.
Бангкок-Янгун-Бангкок стоил около 150usd (airasia)

----------

Юрий Сидоренко (04.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Ага.. воно оно как. И получается эту медитационную визу можно продлевать далее сколь угодно?


Вы абсолютно правы
Моя подруга, Saylay Mudita Vihari, родом из Ирландии, находится в Бирме уже более 5 лет. Продление медитационной визы на 1 год стоит порядка 100usd.
Раньше можно было и туристическую визу продлить, но сейчас нет.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Ух ты, получается что для мирян условия даже выгоднее чем в Тайланде, где нужно постоянно мотаться на границу с соседними странами для продления..

А ещё такой вопрос - русские встречаются в этом монастыре, или вы были единственным гражданином РФ за весь срок своего пребывания?

----------


## Maria Mironova

Там здорово! Время, проведенное в Па-Aук - это самый полезный период в жизни на сегодняшний момент  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010), Юрий Сидоренко (04.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Ух ты, получается что для мирян условия даже выгоднее чем в Тайланде, где нужно постоянно мотаться на границу с соседними странами для продления..
> 
> А ещё такой вопрос - русские встречаются в этом монастыре, или вы были единственным гражданином РФ за весь срок своего пребывания?


Я знаю еще одну пару с юга России, которая приезжала однажды туда пару лет назад. Мне говорили, что была еще монашка Висакха (кажется так ее зовут), но это было очень давно

----------


## Maria Mironova

Когда я была там, русских не было. Мои друзья из Риги, которые в этом году сделали ретрит, конечно тоже были в Па-Аук. Я недавно узнала, что русские монахи есть в филиале Па-Аук на Шри-Ланке (Na Uyana Monastery - nauyana@gmail.com, phone nos.: +94375677328 or +94602379036)

----------

Юрий Сидоренко (04.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Мне говорили, что была еще монашка Висакха (кажется так ее зовут), но это было очень давно


Да, да, знаем такую ,)




> Когда я была там, русских не было. Мои друзья из Риги, которые в этом году сделали ретрит, конечно тоже были в Па-Аук.


Ага, понятно. А вообще иностранцев в этом самом монастыре много?

А насчёт Риги - вот отменят шенген-визу для русских, можно было бы туда заезжать -) От Питера достаточно близко получается.




> Я недавно узнала, что русские монахи есть в филиале Па-Аук на Шри-Ланке


Русские? А случаем не с Украины?

----------


## Maria Mironova

Иностранцев много, и становится все больше и больше. Всего в Монастыре постоянно живет около 1000 человек.

А с визой в Ригу не проблема. Они же делают приглашение от организации.

----------


## Zom

> А с визой в Ригу не проблема. Они же делают приглашение от организации.


Это-то понятно, но согласитесь, взять автобус или машину и поехать - это одно. А ходить по посольствам, это всё-таки другое ,)




> Иностранцев много, и становится все больше и больше. Всего в Монастыре постоянно живет около 1000 человек.


Наверное там тесновато.

А в Малайзию вы тоже едете на ретрит "по линии" Па Аук? Или они не имеют к нему отношения?

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Это-то понятно, но согласитесь, взять автобус или машину и поехать - это одно. А ходить по посольствам, это всё-таки другое ,)
> 
> 
> 
> Наверное там тесновато.
> 
> А в Малайзию вы тоже едете на ретрит "по линии" Па Аук? Или они не имеют к нему отношения?


Там не тесно, т.к. большая земля. У монахов в Верхнем Монастыре - просто благодать!  :Smilie: 
У монашек в Нижнем Монастыре по-другому, более напоминает университетский кампус по плотности  :Smilie: 
Ретрит в Малайзии проводит Sayalay Dipankara. Ее учителем является Pa-Auk Sayadaw - http://www.cakkavala.org/SayalayDipankara.htm

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Мда, её досье представляется внушительным -) (чуть ли не как у Аджана Мана)

А почему вы не остались в Бирме, а поехали в Малайзию?

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Мда, её досье представляется внушительным -) (чуть ли не как у Аджана Мана)
> 
> А почему вы не остались в Бирме, а поехали в Малайзию?


я ехала в бирму на пару месяцев, а пробыла там 7. прошлой осенью была вынуждена вернуться в москву. сейчас у меня пока нет возможности поехать в азию на длительный срок из-за семейных обстоятельств, поэтому выезжаю на короткие ретриты - летом в латвию, сейчас - в малайзию.

----------


## Zom

Расскажите, какой был режим ретрита в Латвии? Он же шёл месяц, если я не ошибаюсь?

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Расскажите, какой был режим ретрита в Латвии? Он же шёл месяц, если я не ошибаюсь?


ретрит длился 1 месяц. я приехала под конец на 10 дней. режим хотели сделать как в Монастыре. Но у меня не вышло лишь с ранним подъемом в 3.30. Дело в том. что монахи часто читали лекции по вечерам, которые могли закончиться в 9-10 вечера. Т.о. встать в 3.30, когда ты лег спать в 11, не реально  :Smilie:  А все остальное расписание соблюдалось как в Бирме.

----------

Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

То есть получается примерно 4 сессии в день по 1.5 часа сидячей + немного ходьбы. А графика придерживаются строго, или каждый как бы отвечает сам за себя (т.е. при желании может пропустить что-то)?

----------


## Maria Mironova

> То есть получается примерно 4 сессии в день по 1.5 часа сидячей + немного ходьбы. А графика придерживаются строго, или каждый как бы отвечает сам за себя (т.е. при желании может пропустить что-то)?



да именно так. про строгость не знаю, т.к. могу отвечать только за себя  :Smilie:  
я сидела после завтрака до обеда и с обеда до вечера, иногда с одним 10 мин. перерывом

----------


## Raudex

Мария скажите, есть ли у вас связи с монастырями более традиционными, ну то есть не медитационными центрами, а социально-обрядово ориентированными храмами в городе или в каrих то больших деревнях? Мне бы хотелось посетить такое место.

и кстати в какой день вы будете в малайзии? у меня там будет транзит 14-15 декабря (KL LCC Terminal)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> да именно так. про строгость не знаю, т.к. могу отвечать только за себя  
> я сидела после завтрака до обеда и с обеда до вечера, иногда с одним 10 мин. перерывом


если сложно сидеть, то можно ходить. ну и никто никого ни к чему не принуждает. это же добровольная работа над собой  :Smilie:

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Мария скажите, есть ли у вас связи с монастырями более традиционными, ну то есть не медитационными центрами, а социально-обрядово ориентированными храмами в городе или в каrих то больших деревнях? Мне бы хотелось посетить такое место.
> 
> и кстати в какой день вы будете в малайзии? у меня там будет транзит 14-15 декабря


Я даже не слышала о таких в Бирме  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> да именно так. про строгость не знаю, т.к. могу отвечать только за себя  
> я сидела после завтрака до обеда и с обеда до вечера, иногда с одним 10 мин. перерывом 
> если сложно сидеть, то можно ходить. ну и никто никого ни к чему не принуждает. это же добровольная работа над собой


Ага, то есть всё-таки никто не скажет - давайте, идите, садитесь, не шевелитесь, не уходите и т.д. (как не некоторых ретритах бывает ,)
Если так - это хорошо. Получается здоровая атмосфера, в которой можно полностью расслабиться.

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Ага, то есть всё-таки никто не скажет - давайте, идите, садитесь, не шевелитесь, не уходите и т.д. (как не некоторых ретритах бывает ,)
> Если так - это хорошо. Получается здоровая атмосфера, в которой можно полностью расслабиться.


ого, я даже не знала, что такое бывает. это же не армия  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Maria Mironova

> ого, я даже не знала, что такое бывает. это же не армия ))


но безусловно есть правила, по которым живут участники - это 10 заповедей. ну и правило тишины. если не можешь сидеть, то ходи тихо и подальше от зала  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

А вот представьте себе, ещё как бывает ,) 
На одном из таких ретритов я сам поприсутствовал...

Кстати хотел задать такой вопрос - вот вы поедете к Sayalay Dipankara - у неё есть полномочия обучать всё-таки с точки зрения знания теории, или именно с подтверждения её высоких практических результатов? Просто даже 1 джхана - это, согласно канону, уже скорее всего Анагаминство. А 8-ая - это уже скорее всего Архатство.

----------


## Maria Mironova

> А вот представьте себе, ещё как бывает ,) 
> На одном из таких ретритов я сам поприсутствовал...
> 
> Кстати хотел задать такой вопрос - вот вы поедете к Sayalay Dipankara - у неё есть полномочия обучать всё-таки с точки зрения знания теории, или именно с подтверждения её высоких практических результатов? Просто даже 1 джхана - это, согласно канону, уже скорее всего Анагаминство. А 8-ая - это уже скорее всего Архатство.



Sayalay Dipankara  - мастер как в практике, так и в теории. В Монастыре много людей сидят в джханах, меньше тех, кто практикует випассану, есть индивиды, достигшие одной из степеней святости (сотапан и т.д.). Насколько я знаю, Учителем может стать тот, кто прошел курс - http://www.cakkavala.org/res/eDharma...hpalichart.swf, получил благословения от Pa-auk Sayadaw и имеет желание преподавать. Я мало читаю канон, но точно знаю, что от джханы до Ниббаны надо пройти оооочень длинный путь.  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

Я посмотрела видео лекции Sayalay Dipankara и поняла, что должна с ней встретиться и поучиться хотя бы чуть чуть. Однажды мне посчастливилось увидеться с Достопочтенным Pa-Auk Sayadaw. Короткое время моим учителем также был Достопочтенный U Revata. Вообще о достижениях не принято говорить вслух. Но когда ты находишься рядом с тАкими людьми, то понимаешь, что они очень особенные  :Smilie:

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Мария скажите, есть ли у вас связи с монастырями более традиционными, ну то есть не медитационными центрами, а социально-обрядово ориентированными храмами в городе или в каrих то больших деревнях? Мне бы хотелось посетить такое место.
> 
> и кстати в какой день вы будете в малайзии? у меня там будет транзит 14-15 декабря (KL LCC Terminal)


Я прилетаю в Сингапур 16 декабря. А в Куала Лумпур буду 2-3 января  :Smilie:

----------


## Maria Mironova

> А вот представьте себе, ещё как бывает ,) 
> На одном из таких ретритов я сам поприсутствовал...
> 
> Кстати хотел задать такой вопрос - вот вы поедете к Sayalay Dipankara - у неё есть полномочия обучать всё-таки с точки зрения знания теории, или именно с подтверждения её высоких практических результатов? Просто даже 1 джхана - это, согласно канону, уже скорее всего Анагаминство. А 8-ая - это уже скорее всего Архатство.


Zom, а это Вы делаете сайт theravada.ru? Если да, то огромное Вам спасибо! Sadhu! Sadhu! Sadhu! Дело в том, что я взялась за перевод книги - Действие Кармы (The Workings of Kamma), которую написал Достопочтенный Pa-Auk Sayadaw и мне очень помогают некоторые материалы с theravada.ru в этой работе

----------

Zom (02.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010), Юрий Сидоренко (03.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Я мало читаю канон, но точно знаю, что от джханы до Ниббаны надо пройти оооочень длинный путь.


Из канона такое впечатление не складывается. Первые уровни (сотапанна и сакадагамин) достигаются вообще без джхан. Например есть сутта, где почтенный МахаКассапа спрашивает Ананду (который на тот момент был сотапанной), может ли он входить в 1 джхану - Ананда отвечает отрицательно. Есть сутта в Ангуттаре, называется "Осень". Там Будда говорит, что обретение правильных взглядов (сотапаннство) подобно рассвету. И далее, если ученик достигает 1 джханы, и умирает в этот момент, то он не вернётся в этот мир (что означает анагаминство). Поэтому джхана (т.е. совершенное сосердоточение - самма-самадхи) - это уже по сути уровень анагамина или архата. В каноне есть свидетельства, где достигшие джхан аскеты (не-буддисты), выслушав всего 1 лекцию Будды, становились архатами. Например, можно взять известную Огненную Проповедь. Также нужно заметить, что есть сутта в Маджхима Никае, где Будда говорит что невозможно стать анагамином без джханы, подобно тому, как нельзя попасть к сердцевине дерева, минуя кору и оболонь.




> В Монастыре много людей сидят в джханах


А как это проверяется? Ведь любой может сказать, что достигает джхан, и может быть в этом искренне убеждён. А на деле - самообман. Я от уже от разных учителей Тхеравады со стажем слышал мнение, что джхана - это достаточно запредельный и труднодостижимый уровень, и что даже из практикующих монахов джхан достигают единицы. А в некоторых местах в Каноне джхана называется "сверхчеловеческим феноменом". Опять-таки, если монах соврал о том, что достиг даже 1 джханы - это параджика - автоматическое исключение из монашества насовсем до конца жизни, т.е. это не какой-то "средненький уровень".




> Насколько я знаю, Учителем может стать тот, кто прошел курс - http://www.cakkavala.org/res/eDharma...hpalichart.swf, получил благословения от Pa-auk Sayadaw и имеет желание преподавать.


Да, здесь на форуме уже приводились ссылки на двух мирян-американцев, которые тоже получили благословение на преподавание от почтенного Па Аук Саядо, как написано, они тоже до 8 джханы дошли. Однако, сильно смущает, что они дают "платные консультации по практике джхан по телефону". Как-то это ненормально. Либо ошибка вышла с признанием результатов их практики, либо что-то не так..

Но конечно если действительно уровень такой высокий - то я искренне рад за таких людей.




> Zom, а это Вы делаете сайт theravada.ru? Если да, то огромное Вам спасибо!


Спасибо! Ну не я один конечно сайтом занимаюсь - но всё-таки довольно большую часть материалов я перевожу и потом постепенно туда выкладываю.

----------


## Raudex

> Я даже не слышала о таких в Бирме


да простой храм, куда бирманцы ходят, не все же монастыри - пафосные медитационные центры, где то должны жить и простые монахи и простые настоятели - не мега учителя.
Мне просто в таких местах интереснее.

----------


## Maria Mironova

> да простой храм, куда бирманцы ходят, не все же монастыри - пафосные медитационные центры, где то должны жить и простые монахи и простые настоятели - не мега учителя.
> Мне просто в таких местах интереснее.


Я не очень понимаю, что Вы имеет в виду под пафосным медитационным центром  :Smilie: . В Па-Аук живут простые монахи. Достоинство этого места - это Очень высокая дисциплина и Сильные Учителя  :Smilie: 
Меня всегда больше интересовала практика,  а не просто монастырская жизнь.

----------

PampKin Head (04.12.2010), Аминадав (03.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Из канона такое впечатление не складывается. Первые уровни (сотапанна и сакадагамин) достигаются вообще без джхан. Например есть сутта, где почтенный МахаКассапа спрашивает Ананду (который на тот момент был сотапанной), может ли он входить в 1 джхану - Ананда отвечает отрицательно. Есть сутта в Ангуттаре, называется "Осень". Там Будда говорит, что обретение правильных взглядов (сотапаннство) подобно рассвету. И далее, если ученик достигает 1 джханы, и умирает в этот момент, то он не вернётся в этот мир (что означает анагаминство). Поэтому джхана (т.е. совершенное сосердоточение - самма-самадхи) - это уже по сути уровень анагамина или архата. В каноне есть свидетельства, где достигшие джхан аскеты (не-буддисты), выслушав всего 1 лекцию Будды, становились архатами. Например, можно взять известную Огненную Проповедь. Также нужно заметить, что есть сутта в Маджхима Никае, где Будда говорит что невозможно стать анагамином без джханы, подобно тому, как нельзя попасть к сердцевине дерева, минуя кору и оболонь.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А как это проверяется? Ведь любой может сказать, что достигает джхан, и может быть в этом искренне убеждён. А на деле - самообман. Я от уже от разных учителей Тхеравады со стажем слышал мнение, что джхана - это достаточно запредельный и труднодостижимый уровень, и что даже из практикующих монахов джхан достигают единицы. А в некоторых местах в Каноне джхана называется "сверхчеловеческим феноменом". Опять-таки, если монах соврал о том, что достиг даже 1 джханы - это параджика - автоматическое исключение из монашества насовсем до конца жизни, т.е. это не какой-то "средненький уровень".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо Вам за такой информативный ответ! Для чтобы у практикующих не было иллюзий по поводу своей практики, в Монастыре есть Учителя, которые проводят регулярно собеседования и дают инструкции. Вы также можете ознакомиться с книгой Достопочтенного Pa-auk Sayadaw - Видение и Знание - Knowing and Seeing  - 
http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf

----------

Zom (03.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Вы также можете ознакомиться с книгой Достопочтенного Pa-auk Sayadaw - Видение и Знание - Knowing and Seeing -


Да, спасибо, эту книгу уже давненько нашёл во всемирной паутине, есть у меня экземпляр. Даже хотели с одним человеком переводить, но решили что слишком сложновато и реально мало кому надо (в смысле что очень спицифическая там информация, для многих непонятная) -)




> Для чтобы у практикующих не было иллюзий по поводу своей практики, в Монастыре есть Учителя, которые проводят регулярно собеседования и дают инструкции.


Я тут подумал - в принципе внешне (объективно) можно было бы проверить достижение джханы например так: садится человек медитировать и сидит неподвижно, скажем, 24 часа подряд, не шевелясь. Как сказано в Каноне, в первой джхане исчезает телесная боль, возникают восторг и счастье "пронизывающие всё тело". Поэтому в джхане можно сидеть очень долго и неподвижно. Кстати, в Каноне есть ещё такой случай, где множество монахов вместе с Буддой сидели в глубоких джханах - длительное время. А почтенный Ананда всё это время нервничал, о том что нельзя же ни слова не произнести монахам так долго - ведь они же ждут. Будда потом объяснил Ананде, что все они, включая Будду, были в джханах, и потому и сидели такое долгое время в безмолвии. Поэтому - в принципе - по такому косвенному признаку чрезмерно длительного сидения, я думаю можно с большой долей вероятности утверждать, что человек в джхане. Хотя есть и возможность обмануться - один тайский учитель говорил, что можно по неумению впасть в некое трансовое состояние, быть там очень долго, ничего не чувствовать - и при этом совершенно ничего не осознавать. Эдакий сон-транс. Может длиться долгое время, но это не джхана, и вообще неправильное самадхи. Субъективно джхана должна проверяться мощнейшей осознанностью - остротой ясности ума, так как в это время он лишён 5 помех-ниваран, которые всегда в той или иной степени замутняют осознанность в нашей повседневной жизни.




> Меня всегда больше интересовала практика, а не просто монастырская жизнь.


Кстати, я думаю вам будет очень интересно прочесть вот эту сутту, что я вчера выложил на нашем сайте:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Maria Mironova (03.12.2010), Нея (04.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010), Юрий Сидоренко (03.12.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

Маша, если не секрет,  как удается совмещать столь длительные ретриты и рабочую деятельность?
и еще: 1) требуются ли там деньги, как много? то есть помимо билета. Еда за счет монастыря, я так понимаю. А на какие то другие нужды?

2)и как далеко монастырь от жилых мест, можно ли там было выходить за территорию? Там проводятся какие-то ретриты для мирян с закрепелнными сроками  или это постоянный процесс обучения и приезжать можно в течение всего года?
п.с. И спасибо за описание!

----------

Sergey Neborsky (03.12.2010), Zom (03.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Да, спасибо, эту книгу уже давненько нашёл во всемирной паутине, есть у меня экземпляр. Даже хотели с одним человеком переводить, но решили что слишком сложновато и реально мало кому надо (в смысле что очень спицифическая там информация, для многих непонятная) -)
> 
> 
> 
> Я тут подумал - в принципе внешне (объективно) можно было бы проверить достижение джханы например так: садится человек медитировать и сидит неподвижно, скажем, 24 часа подряд, не шевелясь. Как сказано в Каноне, в первой джхане исчезает телесная боль, возникают восторг и счастье "пронизывающие всё тело". Поэтому в джхане можно сидеть очень долго и неподвижно. Кстати, в Каноне есть ещё такой случай, где множество монахов вместе с Буддой сидели в глубоких джханах - длительное время. А почтенный Ананда всё это время нервничал, о том что нельзя же ни слова не произнести монахам так долго - ведь они же ждут. Будда потом объяснил Ананде, что все они, включая Будду, были в джханах, и потому и сидели такое долгое время в безмолвии. Поэтому - в принципе - по такому косвенному признаку чрезмерно длительного сидения, я думаю можно с большой долей вероятности утверждать, что человек в джхане. Хотя есть и возможность обмануться - один тайский учитель говорил, что можно по неумению впасть в некое трансовое состояние, быть там очень долго, ничего не чувствовать - и при этом совершенно ничего не осознавать. Эдакий сон-транс. Может длиться долгое время, но это не джхана, и вообще неправильное самадхи. Субъективно джхана должна проверяться мощнейшей осознанностью - остротой ясности ума, так как в это время он лишён 5 помех-ниваран, которые всегда в той или иной степени замутняют осознанность в нашей повседневной жизни.
> 
> 
> 
> Кстати, я думаю вам будет очень интересно прочесть вот эту сутту, что я вчера выложил на нашем сайте:
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm



Я знаю о чем вы говорите, у меня было такое трансовое состояние  :Smilie:  монахи это называют falling into bhavanga. Это часто происходит, когда ум достаточно успокоился, но не хватает осознанности. В книге 'Видение и Знание' подробно расписана практика. Поэтому для не практикующих, она представляется довольно не понятной.

----------

Zom (03.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Маша, если не секрет,  как удается совмещать столь длительные ретриты и рабочую деятельность?
> и еще: 1) требуются ли там деньги, как много? то есть помимо билета. Еда за счет монастыря, я так понимаю. А на какие то другие нужды?
> 
> 2)и как далеко монастырь от жилых мест, можно ли там было выходить за территорию? Там проводятся какие-то ретриты для мирян с закрепелнными сроками  или это постоянный процесс обучения и приезжать можно в течение всего года?
> п.с. И спасибо за описание!


1. Вероятно благодаря парами мне посчастливилось попасть в Монастырь  :Wink: 
Сейчас же я работаю и пока не могу позволить себе уехать на длительный срок.
2. Питание, проживание, лечение предоставляются бесплатно. Монастырь в основном функционирует за счет пожертвований иностранцев.
Деньги нужны на пожертвования и другого рода благотворительность. На вопрос - Как много? - ответить сложно.... У Монастыря есть определенные статьи расхода - электричество, вода, книги, завтрак, обед. Ты отдаешь столько, сколько можешь.
3. Рядом с Монастырем находится деревня Pa-auk и город Mawlamyine. Выходить за пределы Монастыря конечно можно. Только необходимо предупредить монахинь и сообщить цель поездки в деревню или город.
4. Процесс обучения постоянный

----------

PampKin Head (04.12.2010), Sergey Neborsky (03.12.2010), Zom (03.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Я не очень понимаю, что Вы имеет в виду под пафосным медитационным центром .


мне трудно объяснить, надо побывать просто и там и там и будет хорошо видно


> В Па-Аук живут простые монахи. Достоинство этого места - это Очень высокая дисциплина и Сильные Учителя


ну это и значит что обитатели его УЖЕ не простые.


> Меня всегда больше интересовала практика,  а не просто монастырская жизнь.


меня в основном интересует монастырская жизнь, а не просто практика  :Wink:

----------


## Maria Mironova

> мне трудно объяснить, надо побывать просто и там и там и будет хорошо виднону это и значит что обитатели его УЖЕ не простые.меня в основном интересует монастырская жизнь, а не просто практика


 :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (03.12.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> 2. Питание, проживание, лечение предоставляются бесплатно. Монастырь в основном функционирует за счет пожертвований иностранцев.
> Деньги нужны на пожертвования и другого рода благотворительность. На вопрос - Как много? - ответить сложно.... У Монастыря есть определенные статьи расхода - электричество, вода, книги, завтрак, обед. Ты отдаешь столько, сколько можешь.


эмм, ну вот например 6 месяцев живешь, может  возникнуть  потребность позвонить домой, приобрести зубную пасту,  не знаю... шампунь, м.б. контактные линзы, чем еще люди пользуются помимо еды. Все это не проблема или тащишь  из дома?

----------


## Raudex

> эмм, ну вот например 6 месяцев живешь, может  возникнуть  потребность позвонить домой, приобрести зубную пасту,  не знаю... шампунь,


Это добро в любой монастырь, где монахи акцентировано не  принимают деньги - миряне тащат мешками, поверь :Smilie:  Если даже и не тащат, то в таким местах обычно централизованно могут закупаться предметы гигиены. Раскрученные международные медитационные центры обычно не бедствуют, хотя ритриты бесплатны - практикующие с запада с радостью делают добровольные пожертвования за ритрит.


> м.б. контактные линзы...


что бы лучше "видеть как есть" :Big Grin:

----------

Zom (03.12.2010), Нагфа (03.12.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> что бы лучше "видеть как есть"


ну кто знает)  некоторые вещи выполнять с плохим зрением ( например -7 Дпт)без коррекции чревато
но я согласна что как есть все же лучше

----------


## Zom

> Я знаю о чем вы говорите, у меня было такое трансовое состояние  монахи это называют falling into bhavanga. Это часто происходит, когда ум достаточно успокоился, но не хватает осознанности.


Кстати не обязательно. Это ещё может просто быть ленью-апатией (одной из пяти помех). Просто помехи имеют различные уровни, и в утончённую лень и апатию впасть очень легко. Когда есть апатия, ум теряет осознанность. Поэтому нужно знать как применять 7 факторов просветления. Постоянно сосредотачиваться - неправильно. Постоянно прилагать усилия - тоже неправильно. Нужен баланс.

Вот смотрите, как сам Будда объясняет:

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

и 

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....053.wlsh.html

----------

Maria Mironova (03.12.2010), Марина В (03.12.2010), Нея (04.12.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

У меня еще появились вопросы))
прочитала:




> В бирманской неделе 8 дней. Среда разделена на два дня.






> Нельзя пить воду из под крана и источников. Природный лед также считается опасным. Следует употреблять только кипяченую  или бутилированную воду в упаковке.


Это действительно так?




> Территория Vmyzyvs неблагополучна по многим заболеваниям. Рекомендована профилактика против малярии.


То есть надо делать прививку, как например в Индию?


источник -http://www.orientaltravel.ru/country.asp?country_id=18

----------


## Maria Mironova

> У меня еще появились вопросы))
> прочитала:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Это действительно так?
> ...


1. Ничего не знаю про 8 дней в неделю  :Smilie:  я как-то не следила за временем
2. Вода.  Из обычного крана воду пить не стоит. Но в Монастыре стоит система очистки питьевой воды и есть несколько кранов, откуда ее можно набрать.
3. Малярия. Я ничего не знаю о прививках, т.к. сама их никогда не делала перед поездками в Бирму, Индию и т.д. При мне эпидемий малярии в Монастыре не наблюдалось.

----------

Zom (03.12.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для чтобы у практикующих не было иллюзий по поводу своей практики, в Монастыре есть Учителя, которые проводят регулярно собеседования и дают инструкции. Вы также можете ознакомиться с книгой Достопочтенного Pa-auk Sayadaw - Видение и Знание - Knowing and Seeing  - 
> http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf


*K&S* - просто настольная книга!

P.S.S. 



> Jhanas Advice from Two Spiritual Friends by *Stephen Snyder and Tina Rasmussen* presents the ancient practices of the jhanas as experienced by two Western practitioners. The authors, *taught personally by the Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw, completed all eight jhanas* and other meditation practices under his guidance. Their book begins with the preliminary practices and then proceeds through each of the eight jhanas and accompanying practices, including tips and pointers for the reader.


И не Архаты...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Я тут подумал - в принципе внешне (объективно) можно было бы проверить достижение джханы например так: садится человек медитировать и сидит неподвижно, скажем, 24 часа подряд, не шевелясь. Как сказано в Каноне, в первой джхане исчезает телесная боль, возникают восторг и счастье "пронизывающие всё тело". Поэтому в джхане можно сидеть очен ь долго и неподвижно.


По моему скромному мнению так это просто реализация саматхи после которой собственно и начинается випассана. И при правильно организованном ретрите достигается за 3-7 дней.

----------


## Zom

24 часа сидеть непрерывно и не шевелясь - и достигается за 3-7 дней? Что-то меня очень очень сильные сомнения берут на сей счёт ,)

----------

Maria Mironova (05.12.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Наверное, у кого-то возникает, а у кого-то нет: все зависит от исходных парами (люди разные, посему и результаты при определенном контрольном сроке будут разные).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

24 часа сидеть особого смысла нет (если только это не какая-то специальная практика), я собственно про это:



> Как сказано в Каноне, в первой джхане исчезает телесная боль, возникают восторг и счастье "пронизывающие всё тело".

----------


## Zom

Просто 24 часа (ну или вообще в целом очень-очень долгое сидение) говорит о том, что телесная боль действительно тотально исчезает - и это проверяется объективно (видно со стороны, что человек не крутится, не возится, а сидит как статуя довольно длительное количество времени).

Например есть даже мнения, что при достижении джханы можно сидеть несколько дней без перерыва. Правда в каноне такую информацию встречал только насчёт ниродха-самапатти, а это несколько больше, чем, допустим, 1 джхана.

----------


## Юрий Сидоренко

> Когда я была там, русских не было. Мои друзья из Риги, которые в этом году сделали ретрит, конечно тоже были в Па-Аук. Я недавно узнала, что русские монахи есть в филиале Па-Аук на Шри-Ланке (Na Uyana Monastery - nauyana@gmail.com, phone nos.: +94375677328 or +94602379036)


Мне очень интересно, а могут русские помогать с переводом при личных инструктажах? 
Планирую поехать весной 2011 года в Па-Аук для "разведки" на 3-4 недели. Но английский начал учить с "нуля" только недавно, поэтому меня волнует возможность общения. На курсах Гоенки тоже слышал что в Па-Аук на Шри-Ланке есть русские, поэтому и решил ехать в Шри-Ланку.
Кстати по поводу книги "Knowing and Seeing", перевел в Promt, результат "ужасный", но, по-крайней мере, начал медитировать как если бы я был в Па-Аук :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Странно вот что: если человек не может пребывать в джане 24 часа, то с чего бы у него боль исчезнет?

----------


## Zom

> Странно вот что: если человек не может пребывать в джане 24 часа, то с чего бы у него боль исчезнет?


Ну 24 часа берём допустим из расчёта, что он специалист по джханам (ведь с этого разговор начался). Ну даже если не 24, возьмем, а допустим, всего 4 часа. Если пристально смотреть на протяжении всего этого времени на человека со стороны, то в итоге будет видно, сидит он "на силе воли", или же нет. Ну и кроме того, он в этом случае должен бы уметь повторять этот фокус - скажем 6 сессий по 4 часа подряд.

----------


## Ануруддха

А Будду как проверять будем?  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

Не - в Будду мы будем просто сильно верить:

Точно также, монахи, когда ученик благородных наделён семью истинными качествами, он может достичь по желанию - легко и без проблем - четырёх джхан, возвышенных состояний ума, что являются приятным пребыванием здесь-и-сейчас, и говорится, что он ученик благородных, которого не может сразить Мара, не может одолеть Злой. 
И какими семью качествами он наделён?

Подобно тому, как у царской приграничной крепости есть прочный фундамент - что глубоко укоренён, хорошо уложен, неподвижный и непоколебимый, что защищает тех, кто внутри и отражает атаку тех, кто нападает снаружи - так и ученик благородных имеет веру, убеждён в Пробуждении Татхагаты: «В самом деле он Благословенный, достойный, во истину само-пробуждённый, совершенный в знании и поведении, достигший блага, знаток мира, непревзойдённый учитель тех, кто готов обучаться, учитель богов и людей, пробуждённый, благословенный». Имея веру в качестве своего прочного фундамента, ученик благородных отбрасывает то, что неумело, развивает то, что умело, отбрасывает то, что порицаемо, развивает то, что не порицаемо, следит за собой с чистотой. Таково первое истинное качество, которым он наделён.

АН 7.63

----------


## Ittosai

Может кто-то переводил на русский эту книгу"Knowing and Seeing"? Или прийдётся изучать на англицком?))

----------


## Zom

Насколько я знаю, никто не переводил. Мы с Павлом Буре, как уже сказал выше, хотели браться - но потом решили что слишком специфическая информация, мало кому нужна реально.

----------

Ittosai (04.12.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Просто 24 часа (ну или вообще в целом очень-очень долгое сидение) говорит о том, что телесная боль действительно тотально исчезает - и это проверяется объективно (видно со стороны, что человек не крутится, не возится, а сидит как статуя довольно длительное количество времени).


У врачей есть такой метод - электроодонтометрия (к зубу прикрепляют электрод и повышают силу тока). Это более точный способ измерения джхан. =)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2010)

----------


## Ittosai

> Насколько я знаю, никто не переводил. Мы с Павлом Буре, как уже сказал выше, хотели браться - но потом решили что слишком специфическая информация, мало кому нужна реально.


Помимо меня я думаю она будет нужна тем русским монахам которые живут в На Уяне :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zom

Не думаю что будет нужна. Точнее - ради философствования может и пригодится. Но как практическое пособие - это вряд ли. В этой книге фактически один "запредел" - всякие абидхаммические выкладки и прочее. Конечно, все эти теории безумно интересны - но... когда вы садитесь в медитацию, то всего этого нет. Вы можете конечно начать себе всё это воображать, что сейчас вы видите рупа-калапы, а вот тут поток читт, а сейчас у вас развивается такая-то "ньяна" и т.д. - но это не более чем фантазии. Это скорее значительно застопорит вашу практику, нежели поможет ей развиваться. Начинать надо с простых вещей, о чём я (и не только) неустанно повторяю. Почитайте сутту, где Будда говорит о 7 условиях, необходимых для достижения джханы. Уже на это может уйти ближайшие пару десятилетий практики ,) Какие там рупа-калапы.. )))

----------

Ittosai (04.12.2010), Raudex (04.12.2010)

----------


## Юрий Сидоренко

> Помимо меня я думаю она будет нужна тем русским монахам которые живут в На Уяне


Я думаю, особенно тем кто хотел бы практиковаться равняясь на Па Аук, периодически бывая там. Те кто живут в Па Аук и знают английский имеют возможность получать индивидуальные указания. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raudex

> Не думаю что будет нужна. Точнее - ради философствования может и пригодится. Но как практическое пособие - это вряд ли.


Абсолютно согласен. Серьёзные медитаторы находят мастеров, выучивают язык, если ниасилилось - о чём тогда ваще говорить, остальным это вообще ИМХО вредно - забивать голову только, а насущенее сейчас СУТТЫ и ВИНАЯ - базовые вещи!!!

----------

Zom (04.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Мда.. гуризм в нашей стране неискореним )) Какие там сутты-винаи - главное что скажет Аджан. Теперь я всё больше понимаю, почему в корейских монастырях послушника сначала просят поработать с 6 утра до 11 вечера всякими строительно-уборочными работами в течение лет так дцать, прежде чем стричь в монахи или вообще допускать к медитации )))

----------


## Юрий Сидоренко

> Абсолютно согласен. Серьёзные медитаторы находят мастеров, выучивают язык, если ниасилилось - о чём тогда ваще говорить, остальным это вообще ИМХО вредно - забивать голову только, а насущенее сейчас СУТТЫ и ВИНАЯ - базовые вещи!!!


Серьезными медитаторами, наверно, редко рождаются, чаще, вероятно, становятся...постепенно, не сразу :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Серьезными медитаторами, наверно, редко рождаются, чаще, вероятно, становятся...постепенно, не сразу


Безусловно! В этом долгом пути они находят хороших мастеров, хорошие монастыри, радикально меняют образ жизни, накапливая заслуги, изучают базисные вещи, основы, потом походу постепенно выучивают язык первоисточников, изучают их, потом быть может родной язык мастера, и, о чудо, как бы внезапно достигают результатов)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2010), Юрий Сидоренко (04.12.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Помимо меня я думаю она будет нужна тем русским монахам которые живут в На Уяне


Как украинский националист  :Smilie: , не могу не заметить, что в На Уяне живет только один русский монах. Другие три - украинцы. Но украинцы тоже будут очень рады переводу на русский  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (06.12.2010), Raudex (05.12.2010), sergey (04.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2010), Юрий Сидоренко (05.12.2010)

----------


## Юрий Сидоренко

> Как украинский националист , не могу не заметить, что в На Уяне живет только один русский монах. Другие три - украинцы. Но украинцы тоже будут очень рады переводу на русский


Может кто-нибудь подскажет, для посещения На Уяну тоже необходимо заблаговременное извещение?

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Может кто-нибудь подскажет, для посещения На Уяну тоже необходимо заблаговременное извещение?


Добрый вечер

В Па-Аук в Бирме необходимо заблаговременное извещение лишь для того, чтобы получить приглашение для оформления медитационной визы, если Вы едите на срок более 4 недель.

Я посетила На Уяну пару лет назад. Туристическую визу можно было продлить на месте. У меня было мало времени, поэтому я воспользовалась предложением монахов добраться до Монастыря на авто, которую они для меня заказали. 
Путешествие же на общественном транспорте включает 4 автобуса + 1 местное такси. 
На-Уяна намного меньше, чем Па-Аук. Когда я там была, там насчитывалось около 100 монахов и 20 монахинь.

----------

Юрий Сидоренко (06.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Не думаю что будет нужна. Точнее - ради философствования может и пригодится. Но как практическое пособие - это вряд ли. В этой книге фактически один "запредел" - всякие абидхаммические выкладки и прочее. Конечно, все эти теории безумно интересны - но... когда вы садитесь в медитацию, то всего этого нет. Вы можете конечно начать себе всё это воображать, что сейчас вы видите рупа-калапы, а вот тут поток читт, а сейчас у вас развивается такая-то "ньяна" и т.д. - но это не более чем фантазии. Это скорее значительно застопорит вашу практику, нежели поможет ей развиваться. Начинать надо с простых вещей, о чём я (и не только) неустанно повторяю. Почитайте сутту, где Будда говорит о 7 условиях, необходимых для достижения джханы. Уже на это может уйти ближайшие пару десятилетий практики ,) Какие там рупа-калапы.. )))


Knowing and seeing - это чистой воды практическое пособие по медитации, которое написал Учитель для практикующих. А чтобы не было фантазий,  есть Учителя, которые отслеживают течение практики.

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Как украинский националист , не могу не заметить, что в На Уяне живет только один русский монах. Другие три - украинцы. Но украинцы тоже будут очень рады переводу на русский


Я скоро буду в Индии, и хотела бы отправить посылку украинским и русским монахам  :Smilie:  Вы знаете почтовый адрес На-Уяна Монастыря? Я недавно столкнулась с тем, что фактический адрес расположения порой не совпадает с почтовым.

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Наверное, у кого-то возникает, а у кого-то нет: все зависит от исходных парами (люди разные, посему и результаты при определенном контрольном сроке будут разные).


Так и есть. Кто-то в джхане уже через три недели практики. Другому потребовалось 5 месяцев, чтобы выйти в джхану. А у кого-то уходят на это годы...  :Smilie:

----------


## Maria Mironova

> По моему скромному мнению так это просто реализация саматхи после которой собственно и начинается випассана. И при правильно организованном ретрите достигается за 3-7 дней.


и меня тоже берут сомнения, что в современном мире живут люди с тАкими высокими парами, чтобы через 7 дней практики уже делать випассану... Кроме того, в беседе с мудрыми друзьями (медитаторами) я узнала, что качество випассаны тоже очень у всех разное  :Smilie:

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Мне очень интересно, а могут русские помогать с переводом при личных инструктажах? 
> Планирую поехать весной 2011 года в Па-Аук для "разведки" на 3-4 недели. Но английский начал учить с "нуля" только недавно, поэтому меня волнует возможность общения. На курсах Гоенки тоже слышал что в Па-Аук на Шри-Ланке есть русские, поэтому и решил ехать в Шри-Ланку.
> Кстати по поводу книги "Knowing and Seeing", перевел в Promt, результат "ужасный", но, по-крайней мере, начал медитировать как если бы я был в Па-Аук


В Па-Аук в Бирме есть практикующие, не говорящие на английском языке. В основном это китайцы, вьетнамцы и корейцы. Соответственно собеседования и лекции им переводят их англо-говорящие "коллеги"  :Smilie:  Эта взаимовыручка - очень распространенная практика в Монастыре. Думаю, если Вы поедите в На-Уяна Монастырь (филиал Па-Аук на Шри-Ланке), то русские и украинские монахи Вам тоже помогут с переводом. Оооочень рада слышать, что Вы собираетесь поехать медитировать на Шри-Ланку. Sadhu! Sadhu! Sadhu! Настоятель Монастыря - Ariyadhamma Maha Thero - УДИВИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!  :Smilie:

----------

Юрий Сидоренко (06.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Может кто-то переводил на русский эту книгу"Knowing and Seeing"? Или прийдётся изучать на англицком?))


Насколько я знаю эту книгу пока никто не переводит на русский. Я одно время думала, какую книгу начать переводить. И сделала выбор в пользу - The Workings of Kamma by the Most Venerable Pa-Auk Sayadaw, т.к. предполагаю, что ее аудитория будет больше.

----------


## Юрий Сидоренко

> В Па-Аук в Бирме есть практикующие, не говорящие на английском языке. В основном это китайцы, вьетнамцы и корейцы. Соответственно собеседования и лекции им переводят их англо-говорящие "коллеги"  Эта взаимовыручка - очень распространенная практика в Монастыре. Думаю, если Вы поедите в На-Уяна Монастырь (филиал Па-Аук на Шри-Ланке), то русские и украинские монахи Вам тоже помогут с переводом. Оооочень рада слышать, что Вы собираетесь поехать медитировать на Шри-Ланку. Sadhu! Sadhu! Sadhu! Настоятель Монастыря - Ariyadhamma Maha Thero - УДИВИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!


Спасибо большое за поддержку!
Если будет возможность, может быть дадите какие-нибудь практические советы для путешествия в Шри Ланку в На Уяну. За границей был только в Украине (не было цели, а туристические поездки не интересны :Smilie: ).

----------


## Ittosai

> Как украинский националист , не могу не заметить, что в На Уяне живет только один русский монах. Другие три - украинцы. Но украинцы тоже будут очень рады переводу на русский


Я был бы рад и украинскому переводу :Smilie: .Но кто возьмётся перевести на украинский? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ittosai

> Насколько я знаю эту книгу пока никто не переводит на русский. Я одно время думала, какую книгу начать переводить. И сделала выбор в пользу - The Workings of Kamma by the Most Venerable Pa-Auk Sayadaw, т.к. предполагаю, что ее аудитория будет больше.


Интересно. :Smilie:  Вы уже перевели эту книгу?

----------


## Аминадав

> Может кто-нибудь подскажет, для посещения На Уяну тоже необходимо заблаговременное извещение?


Нет. Но Вы можете написать этим монахам, и предупредить их о приезде. Я могу в личном сообщении сказать, как им писать на и-мейл.

Думаю, они будут совсем не против помочь с языковыми проблемами.




> Я скоро буду в Индии, и хотела бы отправить посылку украинским и русским монахам  Вы знаете почтовый адрес На-Уяна Монастыря? Я недавно столкнулась с тем, что фактический адрес расположения порой не совпадает с почтовым.


Вы тоже можете написать монахам на и-мейл и спросить об этом.




> Настоятель Монастыря - Ariyadhamma Maha Thero - УДИВИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!


Да, он на меня тоже впечатление произвел, хотя я его совсем недолго видел.

----------

Юрий Сидоренко (06.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Knowing and seeing - это чистой воды практическое пособие по медитации, которое написал Учитель для практикующих.


Возможно - но уже для тех, кто достиг весьма далёких результатов. Для новичков (коих подавляющее число всех буддистов) там мало именно "чистой воды практического пособия".

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Интересно. Вы уже перевели эту книгу?


Книга в процессе перевода. Конец еще не виден  :Smilie:

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Спасибо большое за поддержку!
> Если будет возможность, может быть дадите какие-нибудь практические советы для путешествия в Шри Ланку в На Уяну. За границей был только в Украине (не было цели, а туристические поездки не интересны).


1. Чтобы не терять время и силы, я бы на Вашем месте попросила монахов организовать такси из аэропорта в Монастырь. Несколько лет назад они сами любезно предложили мне эту услугу. Их местный водитель привез меня в На-Уяна за 4500LKR (примерно 40usd). Такси в аэропорту стоило бы чуть дороже, порядка 5000-6000LKR. 

2. На сайте Pa-auk выложена полезная информация для иностранцев о правилах, которые надо соблюдать, о том, какие вещи необходимо привезти с собой и т.д. См. два файла ниже (они правда немного дублируют друг друга):
http://www.paaukforestmonastery.org/...ator_rules.pdf
http://www.paauk.org/files/info_for_...rs_11mar07.pdf

----------

Юрий Сидоренко (15.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Мне очень интересно, а могут русские помогать с переводом при личных инструктажах? 
> Планирую поехать весной 2011 года в Па-Аук для "разведки" на 3-4 недели. Но английский начал учить с "нуля" только недавно, поэтому меня волнует возможность общения. На курсах Гоенки тоже слышал что в Па-Аук на Шри-Ланке есть русские, поэтому и решил ехать в Шри-Ланку.
> Кстати по поводу книги "Knowing and Seeing", перевел в Promt, результат "ужасный", но, по-крайней мере, начал медитировать как если бы я был в Па-Аук


Юрий, я была бы очень рада передать через Вас в На-Уяна диски с лекциями  Достопочтенного У Ревата с ретрита в Латвии (MP3 и видео). Буду Вам признательна, если Вы сообщите даты поездки, как определитесь, и контакты для связи, чтобы передать материалы. Заранее спасибо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Их местный водитель привез меня в На-Уяна за 4500LKR


Жуть как дорого!

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Жуть как дорого!


С меня вообще хотели взять с аэропорта до гостиницы 70 долларов ,но потом очень легко скинули до 30 долларов.Коломбо дорогой город в отношении такси мне показалось даже дороже  чем Дели ,Пекин.И это естественно так как гсм весь привозной -только танкерами и  доставляют.

----------

Raudex (07.12.2010)

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Юрий, я была бы очень рада передать через Вас в На-Уяна диски с лекциями  Достопочтенного У Ревата с ретрита в Латвии (MP3 и видео). Буду Вам признательна, если Вы сообщите даты поездки, как определитесь, и контакты для связи, чтобы передать материалы. Заранее спасибо!


Ребята из Риги скоро также загрузят лекции Достопочтенного У Реваты на сайт. Как только получу эти ссылки, сразу же выложу их на форуме.  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (07.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> С меня вообще хотели взять с аэропорта до гостиницы 70 долларов ,но потом очень легко скинули до 30 долларов.Коломбо дорогой город в отношении такси мне показалось даже дороже  чем Дели ,Пекин.И это естественно так как гсм весь привозной -только танкерами и  доставляют.


На самом деле отменно развито автобусное сообщение, оно очень плотное и разнообразие маршрутов, и ещё они очень дешёвые, просто приезжие не знают этого и попадают на разводил, другое дело что автобусы не ахти какие комфортные, ну дык 3-ий мир, ничего не поделаешь. Даже если надо несколько пересадок сделать - это не беда, а тривиль (тук-тук такси) надо брать уже на последнюю милю.

----------

Юрий Сидоренко (15.12.2010)

----------

